# Ryobi AP 1301 13-inch portable planer: good basic planer for beginning woodworkers



## toolman77

Good review Derek. I strongly considered this planer. It received good reviews by Fine Woodworking and was voted the best value in portable planers.


----------



## dbhost

Derek,

Try planing with your stock closest to the DC port, you will blow chips on ANY planer that has a side port if you are planing on the other side of the bed from the port, the chips simply have that much further to go…

As you gain more experience with this planer, or read the owners manual, you may gain an appreciation for how good of a bargain it is at full price, let alone refurbished like you got…


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

THX for the review. How does it look for a reconditioned if you had to rate 1-10?


----------



## masman

One of these days I'm going to buy one of those. It wouldn't be used much but it would give my boards a great starting point.
Thanks


----------



## crazy4wood

ive bought this planer a few months ago, ive ripped down my barnwood, walnut, padauk, lacewood, pine, maple, it does a good job, it does snipe if you dont have an extension board out back, but i usually allow my self extra room on the board for that, and dont concern myself with snipe to much, other wise run a xtra stick with a board that is to length and it takes away the snipe if your already cut to size. i love the planer it is the cheapest out there, but for hardwood, slow and steady, and it works very well… i have no complaints on this machine at all. but then again i dont have anything to compare the ryobi to also. but id buy it again any day of the week and three times on sunday.


----------



## dmoney

It looks good for a reconditioned. I'd give it an 8. See the pics. If it wouldn't have had shavings in it when I received it, it would have looked just like a new one. It only took a couple mins for me to blow all those out before I used it. But I guess that saved me $40 over buying one new. plus sales tax.  I'm cheap.


----------



## Frostyjo

I've had one of these for about 3 years now. It's been a fair little planer. Be carefull with the crank handle. They snap off where the pin holds the handle to the pointer. For the dust collection, make sure the plastic cover your vac connects to is closed all the way. If it's open at all you lose suction and chips will go everywhere. Mine has a fair amount of snipe no matter what I do. If I was going to buy another planer marketed for home/hobbist use, I'd look for one with a locking head. For the money, it does a good job.


----------



## tucsoncyclist

I have the 1300 model and I believe that the blades change out the same. If you have an impact driver, use it to loosen the allen screws. You will have the blades out in 2 minutes. They are very difficult to remove by hand and have a tendency to strip. There is a button on the right side that is normally held down by the dust collector. If you press that button you can rotate the drum to have better access to the screws.

I love mine and I'm sure you will fell the same after more use.


----------



## AaronK

ive got the 1300 too… thanks for the tip re:impact driver. didnt think of that!


----------



## cranbrook2

I have the same planer and it worked great until i lost the safety key in the switch .
I am having a hard time finding another one now ?


----------



## RvK

John, try ereplacementparts.com or toolpartsdirect.com


----------



## cranbrook2

Thanks Jei ! I will check them out .


----------



## chewbuddy13

I have this planer as well and think it is a great machine for the money. I put duct tape on the seams of the plastic cover on the back and this helped the chip collection quite a bit. I also found that if you run the boards on the right side it does much better at collecting the shavings.


----------



## Dudley

I have the earlyer model I think it's the AP1300. It has the cutter head lock which is a plus. Take a look at my in and out feed extentions. 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/22954


----------



## Dustmite97

I just got one of these as well and I am very happy with it so far. I have had no problems with the dust colllection because I have a 1.5 hp dust collector hooked up to it.


----------



## Dyidawg

Dudley,

Can you send me (email) the dimensions of the bed?

Thanks,
Aldo


----------



## conbillb

Hi Dereck. Wow! I liked reading about this planer so much I bought one today for $176 and change. Thanks for starting this thread! Great deal online at ebay.


----------



## DropLast

I waited for a month for my Makita planer parts (out-feed roller) $135 for ONE.
went to Home Depot
Ryobi planer $325 after taxes

The Key was MY first thing i modified 
Drill a hole in one side and butcher twine it to the top rail
im not going to loose that puppy

Dust collector removed…
Im the guy who likes to walk around the shop through PILES of sawdust


----------



## Firvo

Hey anyone looking for one of these, it is January 26, 2012 and I happened across what appears to be a model clear out at my local home depot here in CT last night. $137 for a brand new in the box unit down from $229. Not sure why but I didnt ask I bought it and read the reviews afterwards - thanks for those by the way.


----------



## Firvo

Just got back from Boston today 1/27 and the Home Depot in Watertown had them for sale new at the same price $137. Looks like a model clear out. If you want one at this incredible price get to your Home Depot ASAP.


----------



## fetjet

Yesterday I got the deal of the year!! I was in the Home depot in McHenry, Il. They were selling this exact planer UNUSED, brand new (floor model which had never even been turned on) for $57.03! I jumped on this deal and for $11.00 more I got a two year extended warranty (in addition to Ryobi's own 2 yr. warranty). All that was missing was the owner's manual, which the assistant manager printed out for me as well! Unbelievable deal! (Hope I can do half as well in my hunt for a bandsaw!). I think Ryobi might be coming out with a new model and all the retailers are looking to move out this product. Check with your local big box store - you might get as lucky as I was.


----------



## Firvo

Yupo. I was walking thru today and saw the price reduction in my Home Depot. Brought my unopened one back and they priced matched. 57.03. Woohoo! Used my amex which doubles the mfg warranty. It is wonderful when the Corporate Accountants say get rid of something. Pays to watch HD and LOW for deals. Wish I had been aware when Lowes dropped Delta and I worked for Delta's parent at the time.


----------

